# Baby Watch Is Over



## Dickel (Apr 23, 2022)

We are excited to announce that Kacie on 4/22/22 has foaled a 19 inch filly paint. Story to follow with video. The video has been up;oading for 26 hours and is now at 96%. It is almost 5AM 4/23/22 here now.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Apr 23, 2022)

Yay! She's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Dickel (Apr 23, 2022)

Video Is Up


----------



## Kelly (Apr 23, 2022)

What a BEAUTIFUL baby!! Congrats!  she is so tiny  have you picked out a name yet?


----------



## Dickel (Apr 23, 2022)

Kelly said:


> What a BEAUTIFUL baby!! Congrats!  she is so tiny  have you picked out a name yet?


Thanks! We are asking for help in naming her. We normally wait on naming until we can connect their actions with the color. As an example, Thunder was named on his papers as Rolling Thunder as he would run and roll in a pile of fresh hay just dumped in the lot.


----------



## Dickel (Apr 23, 2022)

When I was ending chores on the 21st around 6PM I checked Kacie's udder. The teats were dry. the udder did feel a little firmer and she lifted her hind leg a little which was different. I woke from a nap a little after midnight and decided to go make a quick check wondering if she might have some moisture on her teats because of her actions. I was surprised when I opened the door to see a very we t foal standing beside its mother. I first put down clean straw as Kacie had the bedding pushed out to the edges. I then went after a towel and the supplies I would need. As well as the camera. Waxing and seeping never happened. The foal latched on several times and didn't appear to get any milk in the first hour. Kacie wouldn't let me check her. The video shows her not wanting me to be there.


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 23, 2022)

Congratulations ❣ She is adorable. I'm so excited for you. I'm glad Kaice delivered fine. I hope her milk is coming in.
How are you and Shirley feeling.?


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 23, 2022)

Congratulations and it's good things went smoothly. I know how difficult it is to rise at midnight when they show no signs. You're an example of trusting your instincts!

I'm sure you'll plenty of name suggestions. We'll be looking for an update on how her milk came in. Good girl, Kacie!


----------



## Taz (Apr 23, 2022)

Congratulations! She's adorable!! Thanks for posting a written update, I don't have home internet and data is really expensive in Canada so I don't watch videos very much. Everything good with them now? Pictures, more pictures and updates are always welcome!!


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 23, 2022)

Congratulations! She is as pretty as her momma!  My husband says she's as cute as can be, and arrived in time for fly season, so his contribution is to call her ShooFly! 

Hoping you are all doing well and celebrating…. this calls for cake, and ice cream!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 23, 2022)

Congratulations! Well done, Kacie!


----------



## Dickel (Apr 23, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> Congratulations ❣ She is adorable. I'm so excited for you. I'm glad Kaice delivered fine. I hope her milk is coming in.
> How are you and Shirley feeling.?



I only cough now and then, Shiley is still coughing up stuff and it is making her oxygen level drop into the high 80's when she moves much. Deep breathing and a little hand battery powered fan brings it back to the mid 90's in a couple minutes. This is better than a couple days ago. Doctor said yesterday he thinks she is rounding the corner. COPD is a Pain in the rear in any case.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 23, 2022)

A big congratulations , she is adorable


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 23, 2022)

Dickel, I'm so glad you are doing better. Tell Shirley, I know she will be too. You have a cute little one to feel good about


----------



## NoahG (Apr 24, 2022)

Dickel said:


> When I was ending chores on the 21st around 6PM I checked Kacie's udder. The teats were dry. the udder did feel a little firmer and she lifted her hind leg a little which was different. I woke from a nap a little after midnight and decided to go make a quick check wondering if she might have some moisture on her teats because of her actions. I was surprised when I opened the door to see a very we t foal standing beside its mother. I first put down clean straw as Kacie had the bedding pushed out to the edges. I then went after a towel and the supplies I would need. As well as the camera. Waxing and seeping never happened. The foal latched on several times and didn't appear to get any milk in the first hour. Kacie wouldn't let me check her. The video shows her not wanting me to be there.


Has mama started producing milk? It's pretty crazy how they can sometimes foal with no warning or signs! Congratulations, and glad both of them are doing well!


----------



## Dickel (Apr 24, 2022)

NoahG said:


> Has mama started producing milk? It's pretty crazy how they can sometimes foal with no warning or signs! Congratulations, and glad both of them are doing well!


I didn't state it correct above. (After the first hour she latched on and hung right there getting milk.)


----------



## Dickel (Apr 24, 2022)

We are day three and all was well this morning and will try to get a day three video later on. Here was a Day two Video where she was sampling hay. At evening chores when I gave Kacie a couple leaves of hay she took Kacie's lead and pawed at the hay. I thought I got a short video of it but somehow I didn't.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 24, 2022)

I love watching her!

Name ideas…
Kacie’s Untouchable Charm 
or 
Kacie’s Untouchable Bliss


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 24, 2022)

She is so cute. It looked like she was a little playful in the video. Kacie knows she is so special, that's why she is so protective  ❤


----------



## minihorse (Apr 24, 2022)

She's so adorable, congratulations. What's her name?


----------



## Dickel (Apr 25, 2022)

minihorse said:


> She's so adorable, congratulations. What's her name?


Thanks! We are taking all suggestions into account as they come in. For the official papers we have taken one name from the suggestions in Kacie's (Precious ) ????? S&L Rockin Mini's Still looking to fill in the blank.


----------



## Dickel (Apr 25, 2022)

Every thing is going well in day four. this Video is of day three.


----------



## Capriole (Apr 26, 2022)

Congratulations!!!
She is beautiful!!


----------



## Standards Equine (Apr 26, 2022)

Hooray for happy, healthy moms and babes. Congratulations on your little cutie! <3


----------



## Dickel (Apr 26, 2022)

Here is day four update. We are going to have company tomorrow thru the weekend so I will not be able do much in the way. videos. I hope to be rocking the filly in the next video. This one has name conversation and at the end the filly gives her mom a present. See if you can tell what it is. ^D


----------



## Kelly (Apr 26, 2022)

Kacies Precious Doll Tail Flagging Hay Balancing Gymnast …. Wait, how many letter can it have?? 
Precious or Doll for short


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 1, 2022)

I just realized the timestamp on the last video is 02/24/2024. We've a time-travelling mare, foal and owner!!

I propose "Kacie's River Song" in homage to River Song, the human carrying Time Lord DNA from the series Dr. Who.

Maybe we could add in Kelly's suggestion...Kacie's Precious River Song?

I hope she's doing well, and isn't quite so wobbly. I hope it's gotten warm and dry enough up there for them to have some time out running around.

I also pray that both you and Shirley (I hope that's right, I couldn't scroll back to verify) are also recovering and breathing in the strength and sweetness of Spring air.


----------



## Dickel (May 2, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> I just realized the timestamp on the last video is 02/24/2024. We've a time-travelling mare, foal and owner!!
> 
> I propose "Kacie's River Song" in homage to River Song, the human carrying Time Lord DNA from the series Dr. Who.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I see no reason to proof read any typing I do since I am so careful not to make mistakes. I just took a peek and would like to advise that the date has been corrected.   .

Shirley's son came to stay over the weekend so the naming has been on hold.

Little Precious something is doing well. She has an attitude problem I am working on and a funny video will be up tomorrow.

We are still waiting on the (sweet spring air) as the cold wind will not give way to the warmth.

I sold Prince and Trixie this weekend to a good home where they will get Amish kids attention.


----------



## Kelly (May 3, 2022)

What’s her attitude problem?

Little Precious Attitude


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 3, 2022)

Hi Dickel, I hope you didn't take my making light of the timestamp as being said in a snobby tone if voice. After all, I'd watched the video all of a dozen times before I even noticed it! No situational awareness here. My best friend would be sooooo disappointed in me.

Glad to hear everyone's on the mend. I'll try and push some of our Spring weather up your way.


----------



## Dickel (May 3, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> Hi Dickel, I hope you didn't take my making light of the timestamp as being said in a snobby tone if voice. After all, I'd watched the video all of a dozen times before I even noticed it! No situational awareness here. My best friend would be sooooo disappointed in me.
> 
> Glad to hear everyone's on the mend. I'll try and push some of our Spring weather up your way.‍🌫



Any one can make light of me for anything at anytime and I will laugh along with them. If someone is not making fun of me I don't think anyone likes me.


----------



## Dickel (May 3, 2022)

Vicky is the new filly's barn name. the video is up in The Back Porch I thought it would be a better forum for my working with Vicky.


----------



## Dickel (May 22, 2022)

I somehow missed uploading this video from my phone when I first found baby Vicky.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 6, 2022)

Have not seen you post lately Dickel, how are you and the minis?


----------

